# Notebooks



## Clover Leaf (Sep 5, 2013)

Wondering what everybody else uses for notes(time in time out weater condic. whos on the property ect.) .I know theres software but we are are not ready for that . We have a loose leaf notebook with site maps and calenders and a lot postit notes. ugh Any help would be appreciated. Laife


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

daily work sheets with location, time, what was done and what was used...all put into a file in office


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How many routes and drivers do you have?


----------



## Clover Leaf (Sep 5, 2013)

dieselss said:


> How many routes and drivers do you have?


Three guys including my self plus one guy that rides to do sidewalks. Wasn't even going to ask this, we are small. Just want a better way for me to do better record keeping!


----------



## Clover Leaf (Sep 5, 2013)

leolkfrm said:


> daily work sheets with location, time, what was done and what was used...all put into a file in office


Yea, Thanks !


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So 4 trucks correct?
Do they always plow the same lots?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I keep a notebook in my truck. And write down what time I get to a place, and what was done. It is usually "plow lot, salt lot, shovel walks, salt walks". Then I transfer it to an invoice like this when I get home, and email it in.

This works for me as a sub. If you hold your own contracts and are mailing them to your own customers, I would think that you could modify this to work for your situation. hope it helps. It's just an Excel spreadsheet modified for my uses.

View attachment 174384


----------



## Clover Leaf (Sep 5, 2013)

JustJeff said:


> I keep a notebook in my truck. And write down what time I get to a place, and what was done. It is usually "plow lot, salt lot, shovel walks, salt walks". Then I transfer it to an invoice like this when I get home, and email it in.
> 
> This works for me as a sub. If you hold your own contracts and are mailing them to your own customers, I would think that you could modify this to work for your situation. hope it helps. It's just an Excel spreadsheet modified for my uses.
> 
> ...


That's just about what I use! I just think I'm forgetting something. 


dieselss said:


> So 4 trucks correct?
> Do they always plow the same lots?


Three and yea for the most part unless we loss or gain a lot or two! I have site maps and calenders in all but I think I could and should do better keeping track, if it on paper then I don't have to worry about try to remember what I did at 3 AM in a certain storm.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I keep notes and times in “notes” on my iPhone. Each job has its own “note”


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

The company I'm a manager for uses an app called "VeriClock". You clock in on the job and it gets a GPS fix. You clock out and there is another GPS fix. Geotagging is another term for the same thing. This shows the exact time and place we were on and off their property. This system has saved our bacon on more than one occasion when a customer claimed we didn't plow or salt their lot.

As far as maps and whatnot, we have an overhead image from Google Earth then we draw lines on and circles or whatever to show where to plow, where to stack snow etc...I keep a hard copy in my truck and I also download the whole thing to my tablet in the truck. This also comes in real handy on an unfamiliar lot, I can open up the document or even Google Maps and viola, I have a sunny day with no snow to see where the lot begins, ends, location of ponds, or curved driveways...etc...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lots of great stuff in this thread...
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-log-i-just-got-done-with.112789/


----------



## Clover Leaf (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr.Markus said:


> Lots of great stuff in this thread...
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-log-i-just-got-done-with.112789/


That's awesome! Thank you! Can I use your snow log?


----------



## Clover Leaf (Sep 5, 2013)

jarhead1349 said:


> The company I'm a manager for uses an app called "VeriClock". You clock in on the job and it gets a GPS fix. You clock out and there is another GPS fix. Geotagging is another term for the same thing. This shows the exact time and place we were on and off their property. This system has saved our bacon on more than one occasion when a customer claimed we didn't plow or salt their lot.
> 
> As far as maps and whatnot, we have an overhead image from Google Earth then we draw lines on and circles or whatever to show where to plow, where to stack snow etc...I keep a hard copy in my truck and I also download the whole thing to my tablet in the truck. This also comes in real handy on an unfamiliar lot, I can open up the document or even Google Maps and viola, I have a sunny day with no snow to see where the lot begins, ends, location of ponds, or curved driveways...etc...


Thank you, I'm sure we are going to have to go 21 century(ha) and I'm sure it handy.


----------



## Clover Leaf (Sep 5, 2013)

Clover Leaf said:


> Thank you, I'm sure we are going to have to go 21 century(ha) and I'm sure it handy.


And I bet its very handy even for bigger landscape jobs!


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

We use it for snow and lawns. Mandatory entries for snow depth, salt bags used and comments. VERY flexible. You can add or delete fields as needed. Can even do payroll functions.


----------



## Clover Leaf (Sep 5, 2013)

jarhead1349 said:


> We use it for snow and lawns. Mandatory entries for snow depth, salt bags used and comments. VERY flexible. You can add or delete fields as needed. Can even do payroll functions.


Thank you I'm already breathing easier!!!
Laife


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jarhead1349 said:


> The company I'm a manager for uses an app called "VeriClock". You clock in on the job and it gets a GPS fix. You clock out and there is another GPS fix. Geotagging is another term for the same thing. This shows the exact time and place we were on and off their property. This system has saved our bacon on more than one occasion when a customer claimed we didn't plow or salt their lot.
> 
> As far as maps and whatnot, we have an overhead image from Google Earth then we draw lines on and circles or whatever to show where to plow, where to stack snow etc...I keep a hard copy in my truck and I also download the whole thing to my tablet in the truck. This also comes in real handy on an unfamiliar lot, I can open up the document or even Google Maps and viola, I have a sunny day with no snow to see where the lot begins, ends, location of ponds, or curved driveways...etc...


We're doing some checking into it. Rough cost? Anything you don't like? How long have you been using it? What if they forget to check in? Or oot?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I keep a log book non-tear pages -(legal reasons)

Each snow storm has it's own page with the date of the storm, start time, end time, amount that fell and I record everything I do, when I arrrive, when I leave, when I sand, If I have any issues, problems, etc...

Back of that page I put in my guys sites, times, etc...
And for that I give my guys this to fill out.


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mark, I'm not sure on the cost, but I do know you only pay for employees that are "active". When you switch them to "inactive" they fall off you costs. The only things I don't like is the summer vs winter. My pay rates are different depending on if I'm plowing or not. I'm a sub contractor for plowing, but an hourly employee for lawns and all shop work on our fleet. That said, it's requires a little extra math to do payroll in the winter. One other quirk is sometimes my clock in's and out's aren't geotagged. Not sure if this is due to my 3 year old "smart" phone or what. As far as what happens if you don't clock in, you don't get paid...pretty good motivation there. Admins can override things too. I forgot to clock out one day and got like 74 hours that week, oops. Our system ties in with ADP for payroll, W2, 1099 and the like. I have direct deposit, get a deposit every two weeks. BOOM-SHAKA-LAKA!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks for the info.


----------

